# Painting wooden columns...need to prime?



## swaff (Sep 20, 2010)

I have 4 square wooden columns (not cylinder shaped) on an exterior porch and they are currently an off-white, cream color...very very pale yellow.

The paint that is already on there is in great shape...no chipping, cracking, etc, and it's painted on very smooth. I would guess it's a satin finish. My question is, if I am going to paint the columns semi-gloss white, do I need to prime the columns first? Some people told me I don't need to since they are already close to the color I am painting them.

I purchased some Behr Premium Plus, paint and primer in one, but after looking at this forum, I am nervous to use it. I want it to last a while and not have to be painting them again next year. At the same time, if there is a good solution to paint only one time, I would love to hear it.

Thoughts?


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

Swaff, you don't need to prime. If the surface is in good shape, then no. If the surface is old and degraded, even though it's not chipping and peeling, I would prime to reseal the surface. That's so my first coat of finish isn't doing that task. You may want to clean it, give a good sanding, dust it off and go. As to the Behr, I'm not in the militant camp. I've never had a problem with it, but I'd only choose it for interior. For exterior I want the best, the stinkiest product, with the most chemical I can get. I don't go for using fruit and veggie juice on exteriors.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Make sure you rough up the existing surface a bit with fine grit paper and clean them up nice. 

You should not need to prime if you you are painting over what is on there now with a like material (latex over latex, oil over oil). In theory you can use quality latex products over oil-based but never the other way around. If I were changing I would lay down a nice solvent based alkyd primer (you can paint anything over it) or even a nice bonding acrylic primer with underlay quality for semi-gloss. I think a primer might give you a better surface for the new semi-gloss, would not take you that long or cost that much more, and might provide better adhesion? No biggy though I suspect. 

However, paint/primer in one is one of the most cruel scams ever unleashed on mankind. Do not fall for it. Paint and primer are too different things---often with divergent chemistry---and cannot yet come in the same can. 

Unless it is donated to a cause I get suckered into helping out, I never touch things like Behr and other box store paints. Paint is such a marginal cost compared to my labor why compromise.


----------



## ltd (Jan 16, 2011)

is paint that is on their a water base or oil ? if its oil prime first with a oil primer . then top coat .if its a water base no need to prime .no matter what always clean surface rinse,lightly sand ,dust off then paint:wink: p/s behr would not be my choice but i would not lose any sleep over it you'll be alright


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Paint and primer are too different things---often with divergent chemistry---and cannot yet come in the same can. 

and never will

p/s behr would not be my choice but i would not lose any sleep over it 


i would:laughing:


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

ltd said:


> is paint that is on their a water base or oil ? if its oil prime first with a oil primer . then top coat .if its a water base no need to prime .no matter what always clean surface rinse,lightly sand ,dust off then paint:wink: p/s behr would not be my choice but i would not lose any sleep over it you'll be alright


This.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

People, we seem to be getting all confused again. 

Paint or primer is a combination of chemicals that ultimately leaves a surface film when all the solvents---waterbased or oil based evaporate. Now then here is the problem. The films left behind can either be compatible with each other or not. The great gift to mankind and an equalizer for near any situation is a primer that leaves a nice, neutral alkyd layer over just about any reasonably prepared surface. You can paint over the film it leaves with near anything. 

However. Since it comes suspended in in solvents and therefore smells like an oil-based primer? People use the terms interchangeably. An alkyd primer of quality is like apples to oranges in comparison. You do have to use brushes, tools and solvents to clean things like you would with an oil based primer but the film left when all is done is alkyd.


----------

